# Installation windows 7 x64 avec bootcamp 4.0.1 en USB



## tomasi (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer *Windows 7 en 64bits avec bootcamp 4.0.1 en USB*.

Je précise que je suis obligé de passer par une installation via USB car j'ai remplacé le superdrive du macbook pro par un SSD, le mac est sous *MacOS X Lion 10.7.*2

Pour ce faire, j'ai donc modifié l'application "Assistant BoopCamp" pour ajouté la référence de ma machine dans le fichier plist afin d'avoir l'option créer un disque d'installation USB disponible.

J'ai donc ensuite créé ce disque d'installation avec une clé usb et lancé l'installation après avoir créé une partition avec l'utilitaire "Assistant BootCamp".

Jusque là tout se passe bien, le mac redémarre *et là je reste bloqué sur l'écran de démarrage gris avec une icone au centre alternant entre la pomme, un dossier avec un point dinterrogation et un cercle barré... *

J'ai essayé d'éteindre le mac et de le laisser redémarrer sur la partition windows pour poursuivre l'installation mais au redémarrage suivant l'installateur windows affiche une erreur indiquant qu'il y a eu une erreur lors de l'installation...

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu le même souci ou si quelqu'un connait la raison de cet écran de démarrage et comment faire pour y remédier, je lui serait très reconnaissant .

Merci d'avoir lu jusque là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

Essaye de voir ce qui est conseillé : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_Guide_d_installation_10.6.pdf
C'est valable pour ton cas

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/bootcamp/

Il faut redémarrer sur Mac OS, relancer Bootcamp et terminer l'installation


----------



## tomasi (4 Décembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir bien compris, que dois-je faire quand je reste bloqué sur l'écran de démarrage ?

Contrairement à ce qui décrit dans la documentation après la redémarrage quand l'assistant bootcamp à fini, le mac ne démarre pas sur l'installation windows.

Quand je relance l'assistant bootcamp je n'ai pas l'option continuer l'installation seulement restaurer la partition pour mac os


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

Même problème que tomasi!
Pour ma part j'ai même essayé avec la version 32 et 64 bits.

*Cas de figure 1: (avec un lecteur de CD externe en firewire) :*
Je lance l'install Bootcamp, le partitionment marche bien, ça redémarre tout seul et un écran me dit "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key".  
Mais j'ai beau presser n'importe quelle touche rien ne se passe.

Si je démarre mon mac en pressant la touche alt je vois bien le logo OSX, celui de récupération OSX et le CD de Windows.
Si j'essai de lancer le CD Windows mais j'ai comme Tomasi *l'écran de démarrage gris avec une icone au centre alternant entre la pomme, un dossier avec un point d&#8217;interrogation et un cercle barré... *


*Cas de figure 2: (avec une clef usb) :*
J'ai pas réussi à modifier l'application "Assistant BootCamp" pour ajouter la référence de ma machine dans le fichier plist afin d'avoir l'option créer un disque d'installation USB disponible. J'ai fait comme toi pourtant, mais la checkbox reste grisée. Peu importe j'ai crée une clef usb bootable via Windows avec un utilitaire dédié ( avec WinToFlash cf.: http://www.tayo.fr/rendre-une-cle-usb-bootable-tutoriel.php via un autre PC ).
J'ai essayé de feinter en laissant le lecteur de CD pour que BootCamp partitionne et relance l'ordi. Mais il voit pas ma clef usb...

Help us !


----------



## tomasi (5 Décembre 2011)

Je pense qu'il faut vraiment utiliser l'utilitaire pour créer un clé usb bootable que le mac puisse reconnaitre.

Concernant le lecteur CD externe je crois bien me souvenir que le mac ne peut pas booter dessus.

Voilà comment j'ai fait pour modifier l'application Assistant Bootcamp pour pouvoir créer un disque windows 7 bootable :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3435734?start=15&tstart=0

par contre il manque vraiment un mode d'emploi sur le bon usage à en faire par la suite...


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

Merci.
Effectivement il suffisait juste de placer mes paramètres au début plutôt qu'à la fin de chaque liste de références dans le plist. Ca y est je peux cocher la case usb. Je teste et te tien aux news...


----------



## tomasi (5 Décembre 2011)

j'ai peut être une idée que je n'ai pas encore testée.

Après le premier redémarrage (après l'assistant bootcamp) lorsque l'on reste bloqué sur l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme, le dossier avec le '?' et le rond barré qui clignotent à tour de rôle, appuyer sur alt pour démarrer sur la partition bootcamp et continuer l'installation.


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

On a pas de partition bootcamp visible en appuyant sur alt vu qu'on la pas encore installé ^^
Quelqu'un a une solution? ^^


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

david.cedric24 a dit:


> On a pas de partition bootcamp visible en appuyant sur alt vu qu'on la pas encore installé ^^
> Quelqu'un a une solution? ^^



Faut la créer avec Bootcamp, ensuite on coupe la procédure qu'on peut reprendre en tout temps depuis Bootcamp pour finaliser, par contre c'est moins évident de démarrer sur la partition Bootcamp pour installer dessus


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

Quand je démarre mon mac je tombe sur un écran qui me dit "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key". 
Mais j'ai beau presser n'importe quelle touche rien ne se passe.
Je pense qu'il s'agit de la partition bootcamp et je suis obligé de redémarrer en pressant alt pour voir ma partition OSX et celle de récupération, par contre je vois pas de partition BootCamp...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

david.cedric24 a dit:


> Quand je démarre mon mac je tombe sur un écran qui me dit "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key".
> Mais j'ai beau presser n'importe quelle touche rien ne se passe.
> Je pense qu'il s'agit de la partition bootcamp et je suis obligé de redémarrer en pressant alt pour voir ma partition OSX et celle de récupération, par contre je vois pas de partition BootCamp...



En principe tu es dans la partition Bootcamp en démarrant avec Alt et après sélection de cette partition. Il y a des gens (je pense à edd72) sur le forum qui connaissent mieux le sujet que moi.

Tu devrais pouvoir ouvrir cette clef et trouver le fichier installe.exe en étant dans la bonne partition

Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'en partant avec l'assistant Bootcamp ta clef n'est pas reconnue


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

oui je vois pas ma clef ! dis moi en théorie, pour tester ma clef, si je teste sur n'importe quel mac (d'un pote par exemple), je devrais voir ma clef en pressant alt au démarrage?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

david.cedric24 a dit:


> oui je vois pas ma clef ! dis moi en théorie, pour tester ma clef, si je teste sur n'importe quel mac (d'un pote par exemple), je devrais voir ma clef en pressant alt au démarrage?



oui, et même en la mettant sans démarrer par alt

Question, cette est formatée en quoi ... ?


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

oui bah elle marche bien, c'est mon mac qui ne la vois pas quand je presse "alt".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

david.cedric24 a dit:


> oui bah elle marche bien, c'est mon mac qui ne la vois pas quand je presse "alt".



Question, cette clef est formatée en quoi ... ?

C'est Bootcamp qui doit la voir, Windows est en FAT ... NTFS ... sur un CD


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

En théorie elle a carrément été formatée par l'utilitaire bootcamp. Je viens de jeter un oeil dans l'utilitaire de disque, elle est en FAT


----------



## tomasi (5 Décembre 2011)

essayes peut être avec une autre clé...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

david.cedric24 a dit:


> En théorie elle a carrément été formatée par l'utilitaire bootcamp. Je viens de jeter un oeil dans l'utilitaire de disque, elle est en FAT



Donc c'est incompréhensible ... essaye de lancer la procédure en partant depuis l'assistant Bootcamp, laisse lui du temps (fonction installer depuis l'invite)


----------



## tomasi (5 Décembre 2011)

dans tous les cas l'assistant bootcamp formate la clé et efface les éventuelles partitions déjà existantes dessus pour n'en faire qu'une avec l'install windows


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

tomasi a dit:


> dans tous les cas l'assistant bootcamp formate la clé et efface les éventuelles partitions déjà existantes dessus pour n'en faire qu'une avec l'install windows



Surtout ... mets une clef d'au moins 4 Go, 8 serait mieux  Une carte SDHC peut également fonctionner si tu as un lecteur


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

Ils parlent du même problème sur cette page: http://www.ctacat.net/blogs/ctacat/2011/08/02/mbp-2011-windows-7-bootcamp-lecteur-de-dvd-usb/


----------



## tomasi (5 Décembre 2011)

je confirme qu'avec une clé de 8Go ça marche bien

par contre si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur la marche à suivre après...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

tomasi a dit:


> je confirme qu'avec une clé de 8Go ça marche bien
> 
> par contre si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur la marche à suivre après...



En principe la clef remplace le CD ... dont c'est l'assistant Bootcamp qui va la prendre en charge


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

Sur le site que j'ai cité ils disent aussi avoir testé avec une clef usb, et elle refuse d'être prise en charge.

Sinon une alternative est soit de cloner la partition bootcamp de quelqu'un qui a exactement la même config. 

Ou bien de retirer provisoirement le 2eme disque dur, remettre le lecteur CD pour l'install. Et remettre ensuite le deuxième disque dur.


----------



## tomasi (5 Décembre 2011)

sauf que quand le mac redémarre il reste coincé sur l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme et les autres logos qui clignotent à tour de rôle

alors que lorsque j'avais fait l'installation avec le cd, le mac avait redémarré directement sur l'installation windows

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------

une carte sd de 8 Go ça doit coûter dans les 10 sinon tu auras peut être plus de chance avec

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




david.cedric24 a dit:


> Sur le site que j'ai cité ils disent aussi avoir testé avec une clef usb, et elle refuse d'être prise en charge.
> 
> Sinon une alternative est soit de cloner la partition bootcamp de quelqu'un qui a exactement la même config.
> 
> Ou bien de retirer provisoirement le 2eme disque dur, remettre le lecteur CD pour l'install. Et remettre ensuite le deuxième disque dur.



l'article que tu cites date d'août, à cette date bootcamp 4 n'était pas encore sorti et bootcamp 3 ne permettait pas de créer un disque d'install bootable


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

tomasi a dit:


> sauf que quand le mac redémarre il reste coincé sur l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme et les autres logos qui clignotent à tour de rôle
> 
> alors que lorsque j'avais fait l'installation avec le cd, le mac avait redémarré directement sur l'installation windows
> 
> ...



Avec Bootcamp le Mac ne redémarre pas, c'est Bootcamp qui trouve le CD ou la Clef, qui la décharge et durant l'installation la machine redémarre comme un PC sous Windows sur la bonne partition ... rien d'autre


----------



## tomasi (5 Décembre 2011)

donc alors mon souci c'est le mac ne redémarre pas sur la bonne partition


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

tomasi a dit:


> donc alors mon souci c'est le mac ne redémarre pas sur la bonne partition



On répète ...

- On démarre sur Mac OS 
- On lance l'assistant Bootcamp > Applications > Utilitaires > Assistant Bootcamp
- On clic sur > Installer dans la fenêtre d'invitation (vu que la partition a été crée) 
- depuis là tout devrait s'enchainer

1 lien http://protuts.net/installer-windows-7-boot-camp-macos-x/


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

J'ai pensé à démarrer en mode verbose pour voir ce que ça dit à la place de l'écran de démarrage gris avec une icone au centre alternant entre la pomme, un dossier avec un point d&#8217;interrogation et un cercle barré...
http://the-wallofame.com/tmp/IMG_1082.JPG


----------



## Maxoubx (5 Décembre 2011)

impossible , j'ai galère une semaine dessus .. rien  a faire..

solution : 
remettre le superdrive 
mettre le disque dur avec osx dessus, partionner et installer boot camp
une fois le démarrage sur bootcamp de possible
retirer le superdrive, placer le SSD a la place du disque dur , et le disque dur a la place du super drive

demarrer sur le mode recovery, effacer osx sur le disque dur et l'installer sur le SSD

Long je sais mais windows avec bootcamp sur une clé c'est la M...

Une question, vaut SSD en SATA 3 marche a la place du superdrive sur les MBP de 2011 ? moi persO nan ...:/


----------



## david.cedric24 (5 Décembre 2011)

maxbordeaux, dis moi.
Tu as mis bootcamp sur le même disque dur qu'OSX?
Car perso j'ai un disque dur SSD trop petit pour contenir OSX + Windows.
Je comptais plutôt avoir ma partition OSX sur mon SSD, et Windows sur mon disque dur...
Ca marche avec ta technique? Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris ^^


----------



## Maxoubx (7 Décembre 2011)

au début j'avais mis les deux sur le disque dur, et apres tu vire osx du disque et tu le met sur le SSD


----------



## Adk3rn (18 Décembre 2011)

La solution est ici : http://www.ctacat.net/blogs/ctacat/...ows-7-quand-on-na-plus-de-superdrive-interne/

Testée et approuvée !


----------



## tomasi (19 Décembre 2011)

Super merci beaucoup, surtout testé et approuvé là ça me plait encore plus 

Ya plus qu'à réunir tout ce qu'il faut et je me lance :rateau:


----------



## tomasi (29 Décembre 2011)

la technique ne fonctionne pas... 

dans la dernière partir lors de la création de l'image avec winclone à partir du système crée, winclone refuse de créer l'image en disant qu'il y a eu des erreurs et de regarder les logs (ou ça ?)

donc au final toujours pas plus avancé...


----------



## david.cedric24 (30 Décembre 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai craqué, je pouvais plus attendre pour mon taf.
J'ai acheté un lecteur/graveur superdrive pour faire l'install windows.
En fait c'est un modèle vraiment spécial de mange disque compatible uniquement pour les macbook pro et donc difficile à trouver. Il ma couté 70, si tu veux je te le revends avec la facture d'achat. Tu verras c'est vraiment pas dur à revendre de nouveau sur leboncoin vu que c'est dur à trouver... Sinon je le revends sur leboncoin, as you want...

Config de base:
- un SSD avec OSX installé dessus 
- mon ancien disque dur à la place de l'ancien superdrive
( je voulais installer windows sur le disque dur)

Je t'explique comment j'ai fait:
j'ai retiré mon SSD et mis mon ancien disque dur à la place.
Puis j'ai mis le lecteur/graveur acheté dans le superdrive.
De là j'ai installé windows sur le disque dur en démarrant tout simplement mon mac depuis le CD.
Une fois Windows installé j'ai redémonté le superdrive, remis le SSD et mis le disque dur à l'emplacement du superdrive. Tout comme avant. Et là ça marche.


----------



## tomasi (31 Décembre 2011)

pourquoi pas, ça commence à vraiment me prendre la tête ce truc...

tu es dans quel coin ?


----------



## david.cedric24 (31 Décembre 2011)

J'habite à paris, dans le 20eme pas loin de la place Gambetta.
Et je bosse sur les Champs Elysées chez Publicis, au dessus du Publicis Store si tu situe...
L'un comme l'autre, comme ça t'arrange.


----------



## tomasi (31 Décembre 2011)

je suis sur lyon... pas super pratique...

tu l'a acheté ou ton superdrive ?


----------



## david.cedric24 (31 Décembre 2011)

j'ai réussi à le trouver chez un magasin chinois d'informatique. Mais c'était un coup de chance apparemment selon eux qu'ils en aient un


----------



## tomasi (31 Décembre 2011)

tu le ferais à combien ?
c'est quoi ton modèle de macbook pro ? (pour être sûr que ça soit compatible avec le mien)
c'est un lecteur de marque ?


----------



## david.cedric24 (31 Décembre 2011)

C'est un Super drive Sata pour macbook pro 13 15 et 17 pouce 2009/2011
Référence: Sony AD-5960S
Il est neuf ( facture d'achat pour preuve du 06/12/11).


----------



## tomasi (31 Décembre 2011)

oui ça mintéresse, à combien tu me le propose ?
envoi par la poste ?


----------



## david.cedric24 (31 Décembre 2011)

Je le vends pour le même prix qu'acheté, j'ai toujours la facture.
Eventuellement par la poste.
Tu voudrais qu'on s'organise comment?


----------



## tomasi (31 Décembre 2011)

je t'envoi un chèque par la poste

si tu as une meilleure idée sinon...


----------



## ElMute (25 Septembre 2012)

yop, 

http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2012/08/05/install-windows-7-boot-camp-no-optical-drive/

cette technique fonctionne je l'ai testé et approuvé (sur mon macbook pro 2012), la seul restriction c'est de devoir installer windows obligatoirement sur le disque dur ( ou SSD ) présent dans l'emplacement DD d'origine du macbook pro.
impossible d'installer sur le DD qui remplace le superdrive car après la copie des fichiers de windows, le mac n'arrive pas a booter sur la bonne partition.

voilou


----------

